# i want to overclock my GT220 a litte bit



## jonny992 (Dec 29, 2007)

i want to overclock my GT220 a little bit, how do i do that.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Give RivaTuner a shot and see what happens.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Evga Precision is also good to overclock or even MSi Afterburner


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Download one of the said tools above.

Then you will want to start OCing the core first with the shader linked to it. You will want to do this in 10-20 mhz increments. After each one run a program like 3dmark06 And scan for artifacts. If its not stable at a certain speed it will simply crash the program and you will have to go back to the last setting that worked an fine tune from there.

Once that part is done write it down then put the core and shader back to stock. Do the same thing as above to the memory, unstable memory will more than likly cause artifacts before it crashes the program. So will will have to watch each run with it. When you start to see either artifacts or its unstable go back to the last known setting that was good an fine tune.

Now bring the core and shader back up to its last known good settings and run both together. If no artifacts and its stable give it a try in some games. If you have any problems what so ever try backing everything off by 10mhz at a time till its stable. Now your done and can enjoy some extra power.

Could i get some system specs including your psu?

Make sure you download GPU-z and watch those temps. anything close to 70c or higher are kill temps. Try to keep it below 60c if at all possible.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

He should also run Furmark on Extreme Burning mode to stress the GPU and get the highest GPU temps under intensive GPU usage .


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Nyt Ryda said:


> He should also run Furmark on Extreme Burning mode to stress the GPU and get the highest GPU temps under intensive GPU usage .


I think the furmark test is a bit overkill. Iv tried it and have never done anything that has come close to those temps. If you can run the synthetics without issues and your games appear problem free then id consider it a successful OC.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

He should also up the GPU fan speed if he hasn't already


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Nyt Ryda said:


> He should also up the GPU fan speed if he hasn't already


ditto


----------

